# Aria di Man



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Lo hanno, alla fine trasferito.
E' stato un avanzamento di carriera. L'ultimo che possa fare diciamo. Oltre ci sono solo gli azionisti.
Il giorno del suo insediamento del nuovo ufficio mi ha mandato mille messaggi.
Era nervoso. E mi scriveva cose.
_Non potrò controllare il mio carattere da mostro.
Sarà devastante._
E io a cazziarlo tra il serio e il kreti.
Poi il silenzio per tutto giorno fino alle 19 quando mi arriva questo.
_Grazie._ e una faccina sorridente.

Non mi manda più mail. Nessuna. Solo sms.
Adesso per esempio me ne ha mandato uno in cui mi chiede, ancora, l indirizzo di dove lavoro.
La sua nuova sede, dove però starà poco, è molto vicina e...
_Splendore mi rimandi l'indirizzo? Vorrei godere della tua presenza magari in una pausa pranzo. Non trattarmi come se fossi radioattivo ( e faccina)_

Accidenti Man.
Quest'uomo mi ha rapito un millimetro di cuore.
Non lo dico in modo sentimentale. Lo dico in modo pragmatico. 
da senno del poi, che trova il tempo che trova.
Così diverso da me. Così chiuso, bigotto...
Un terremoto sono stata.
Quei terremoti che non dimentichi nemmeno tra mille anni.
Anche per me è così. Non voglio essere egocentrica al cubo, ma...
Ogni tanto mi vado a rileggere le pagine indietro e sorrido rivivendo tutto.
Ma con un sorriso sornione lasciandomi toccare dalle parole che riportano immediatamente ad odori. Sapori e altro:mrgreen:.
E sarà una cosa che non sbiadirà mai. 
Come quelle impronte a calco nelle rocce.

Ho vissuto con lui una storia che mi ha arricchita.
Non so bene cosa mi abbia dato ma mi sento diversa.
Posso dire però una cosa. E prometterla pure solennemente.
Mai più. Giuro mai più fedeli da sedurre sposati.
Se mai mi venisse di nuovo la scimmia erotica global per un fedele sposato e mi dice no alla prima. Non insisto.
Non attuo il piano artiglieria pesante fatta con Man.
No.
Basta. Piuttosto me la blindo.
Il senno del poi mi suggerisce che con Man poteva essere un bagno di sangue. Per lui. Per quelli come lui. Traditori della domenica e per "mancanze".

Non scopiamo eppure mi cerca. Per avere sostegno. Per calmarsi. Per ridere. Per parlare di politica...
Sono cose normali certo, ma se lo faccio io con un mio scambiatore di fluidi è un conto, se lo fa lui...è un altro.
Ma poi, sono i modi di toccarmi e baciarmi. E pure guardarmi.
I famosi mari infiniti dietro gli sguardi. Sguardi come barriere, ma dove si legge moltissimo.


Cazzo. Oggi sono uggiosa e pure un po' noiosa. Fa freddo fuori. Sono in ferie. Sola a casa. Dovrei lavarmi i capelli ma...sono un po' senza ossa e senza la voglia di fare nulla.

Vado su youporn a vedere cosa c'è di nuovo.
Mi guardo qualche pannocchione big giusto per imparare qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe porca di quella zozza, quando ti leggo io devo ridere e divertirmi
Che cazzo ti viene in mente di scrivere post così? 



:smile:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla;bt9539 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe porca di quella zozza, quando ti leggo io devo ridere e divertirmi
> Che cazzo ti viene in mente di scrivere post così?
> 
> 
> ...


ma c'hai ragione. Mi sono riletta e mi sono toccata i coglioni da sola.
:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9543 ha detto:
			
		

> ma c'hai ragione. Mi sono riletta e mi sono toccata i coglioni da sola.
> :unhappy:


che kreti che sei. Non intendevo quello
Tanto lo so che mi hai capito


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Oddio che il tuo "viaggio" con Man abbia avuto un valore x entrambi lo davo per scontato :smile:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla;bt9547 ha detto:
			
		

> che kreti che sei. Non intendevo quello
> Tanto lo so che mi hai capito



si.

sdrammatizzavo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta;bt9548 ha detto:
			
		

> Oddio che il tuo "viaggio" con Man abbia avuto un valore x entrambi lo davo per scontato :smile:


Già...


:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

comunque se ci sono le congiunzioni astrali giuste, dette anche congiuntiviti, io me lo ritrombo.
Sia chiaro.
la blindatura per i fedeli ritegnosi con lui non vale.
Troppo tardi ormai.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Be perché quella faccina ...dovresti esser contenta ...alla fine la stima resta forever e scusa se è poco :smile:


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2014)

Un po' di nostalgia, noto...


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade;bt9553 ha detto:
			
		

> Un po' di nostalgia, noto...


non è nostalgia. E' più un..."peccato" sia scemata così.
Poteva durare per secoli con somma soddisfazione trombina e di testa, ma forse ci vuole davvero pelo sullo stomaco e quel tipo di pelo Man non ce l'ha.


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9555 ha detto:
			
		

> non è nostalgia. E' più un..."peccato" sia scemata così.
> Poteva durare per secoli con somma soddisfazione trombina e di testa, ma forse ci vuole davvero pelo sullo stomaco e quel tipo di pelo Man non ce l'ha.


 Si chiama rammarico allora...:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9555 ha detto:
			
		

> non è nostalgia. E' più un..."peccato" sia scemata così.
> Poteva durare per secoli con somma soddisfazione trombina e di testa, ma forse ci vuole davvero pelo sullo stomaco e quel tipo di pelo Man non ce l'ha.


carissima Tebina,hai visto??l'avevo previsto,quello che hai descritto..tu mi dicevi che non sarebbe mai successo.E'logico,mica tutti sono bestie glaciali come il sottoscritto.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9555 ha detto:
			
		

> non è nostalgia. E' più un..."peccato" sia scemata così.
> Poteva durare per secoli con somma soddisfazione trombina e di testa, ma forse ci vuole davvero pelo sullo stomaco e quel tipo di pelo Man non ce l'ha.



...siamo melanconiche oggi, o sbaglio? :smile:


con il pollice verde che hai, secondo me riusciresti anche a far crescere un tappeto erboso di peli a Man...se davvero lo vuoi...


non e' mica detto che sia scemata...forse solo per adesso...


----------

